# Qué / cuál



## Clara O.

*Nota del moderador: este hilo es el resultado de la unión de varias discusiones sobre el mismo tema.*


Hola:

Quería saber más acerca de la diferencia entre los pronombres interrogativos del español qué y cuál. En general se explica diciendo que "qué" se usa para hacer preguntas cuyas posibilidades de respuesta no están limitadas (Ej.: ¿qué quieres?) y "cuál" para hacer preguntas cerradas, es decir, preguntas cuyas respuestas están limitadas a un grupo cerrado (¿cuál quieres? - de las dos manzanas). Pero por jemplo, qué pasa en "¿Qué prefieres, el frío o el calor?". En esa oración puedo usar "qué" aunque la respuesta está claramente limitada a dos opciones ¿Y entonces...???

Muchas gracias.

Clara O.


----------



## ordequin

¿Qué prefieres, quedarte en casa aburrida, o salir con tus amigas?
¿Qué prefieres, que ponga una paella o mejor preparo unos garbanzos?
¿Qué prefieres, estudiar una carrera o ponerte a trabajar?

Cuando va referido a situaciones se utiliza el "qué".

Cuando la elección debe realizarse entre un número de cosas, (tangibles), se utiliza el "cual".

¿Cuál prefieres el paquete rojo, el azul, el verde, o el amarillo?

Un paquete es algo concreto. Preparar unos garbanzos es una acción, no es algo tangible.

Es lo que se me ocurre...


----------



## ordequin

Clara O. said:


> Hola:
> 
> Pero por jemplo, qué pasa en "¿Qué prefieres, el frío o el calor?". En esa oración puedo usar "qué" aunque la respuesta está claramente limitada a dos opciones ¿Y entonces...???
> Clara O.


 
El frío y el calor son fenómenos, y son intangibles.

Conclusión:
-Para objetos o cosas: "cuál"
-Para fenómenos y acciones: "qué"

Un saludo!


----------



## Aniat

Creo que el origen del problema es que en algunos de los ejemplos, la palabra "qué" implica otra tácitamente:
"Qué prefieres, el frío o el calor?" implica "qué situación" prefieres
"Qué querés, pastas o carnes?" implica "qué tipo de comida" querés

De hecho, muchas oraciones en español contienen sujetos tácitos, por ejemplo "te amo" contiene tácitamente al "yo", cosa que en inglés no es correcto decir "love you", sino que tienen que anteponer el "I", por lo menos si hablamos de un inglés "ortodoxo". Pero el español puede usar sujetos tácitos sin incurrir en algo incorrecto


----------



## ordequin

Aniat said:


> "Qué prefieres, el frío o el calor?" implica "qué situación" prefieres
> "Qué querés, pastas o carnes?" implica "qué tipo de comida" querés


Hola a todos:
Leyendo a Aniat, añado:
-Para objetos, cosas, y todo aquello que sea *concreto *y/o tangible: "cuál".
-Para situaciones, fenómenos, abstracciones, acciones, y todo aquello que no sea concreto y/o tangible: "qué".

"Una situación", y "un tipo de comida" tienen en común que no son ni concretos, ni tangibles.


----------



## nuevoestudiante

Aniat said:


> Creo que el origen del problema es que en algunos de los ejemplos, la palabra "qué" implica otra tácitamente:
> "Qué prefieres, el frío o el calor?" implica "qué situación" prefieres
> "Qué querés, pastas o carnes?" implica "qué tipo de comida" querés
> 
> De hecho, muchas oraciones en español contienen sujetos tácitos, por ejemplo "te amo" contiene tácitamente al "yo", cosa que en inglés no es correcto decir "love you", sino que tienen que anteponer el "I", por lo menos si hablamos de un inglés "ortodoxo". Pero el español puede usar sujetos tácitos sin incurrir en algo incorrecto


 

Dispénsame Aniat:

En la misma oración yo leo 1) *contienen sujetos t**ácitos *y en seguida *contiene al yo*. 
*¿ Son ambas expresiones correctas?
*


----------



## Aniat

nuevoestudiante said:


> Dispénsame Aniat:
> 
> En la misma oración yo leo 1) *contienen sujetos t**ácitos *y en seguida *contiene al yo*.
> *¿ Son ambas expresiones correctas?
> *



Lo que quise decir es que en español es igualmente correcto decir "TE AMO" o "YO TE AMO". 
Normalmente, por lo menos en Arg, se usa más la forma tácita "te amo", o "te odio" o lo que sea.
Quizás lo que no se comprende bien de lo que escribí antes sea la forma en que lo redacté, quise decir que en la oración con sujeto táctito ("te amo") el interlocutor comprende de inmediato que no puede haber otro sujeto que corresponda a la oración, más que "yo", ya que la conjugación "amo" del verbo "amar" solamente corresponde a la primera persona del singular.
Espero que ahora se comprenda mejor, perdón por la confusión!


----------



## helping out

Hola todos!

Alguien sabe qué diferencia hay entre decir ¿*Qué* arbol es más alto? y ¿*Cuál* árbol es más alto?... O también en ¿Qué película te gusta más? ¿Cuál película te gusta más?

Qué y Cuál se utilizan indistintamente en estos casos? Desde ya, muchas gracias!


----------



## Rayines

helping out said:


> Hola todos!
> 
> Alguien sabe qué diferencia hay entre decir ¿*Qué* arbol es más alto? y ¿*Cuál* árbol es más alto?... O también en ¿Qué película te gusta más? ¿Cuál película te gusta más?
> 
> Qué y Cuál se utilizan indistintamente en estos casos? Desde ya, muchas gracias!


Hola: ¿Sos argentin@?, porque te sonará más _¿Qué árbol es más alto? _y _¿Qué película te gusta más?_, ¿o no?
Se puede decir "cuál", pero en general preguntamos: _¿Cuál de los árboles es más/el más alto?_, o _¿Cuál de las películas te gusta más? _(Es decir es un poco más específico).


----------



## Conchita57

"Cuál" es un pronombre y por lo tanto reemplaza pero no acompaña al nombre:

¿Qué árbol te gusta más?
¿Cuál te gusta más?


----------



## mirx

¿Cuál? De entre los ya conocidos o mencionados. Ambos interlocutores tienen referencia a ciertos árboles que han estado discutinedo.

¿Qué? Sólo tú sabes cual, 

¿Cuál camisa te vas a poner? (la roja o la azul)
¿Qué camisa te vas a poner? (cuál de todas las que tienes)


----------



## Sidjanga

Muy buen día a todos:





> *4.* *Antepuesto a un sustantivo*, funciona como adjetivo interrogativo. En ese caso *equivale a qué* (→ qué), y su uso es mucho más frecuente en América que en España: _«_—_Queremos ver a la muchacha. _—_¿Cuál muchacha?»_ (Fuentes _Cristóbal_ [Méx. 1987]); _«Oyó hablar a las primas con naturalidad de cuáles parejas de la familia seguían haciendo el amor»_ (GaMárquez _Amor_ [Col. 1985]); _«Sabía de cuál imbécil me estaba hablando»_ (Grandes _Edades_ [Esp. 1989]).
> _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


de aquí

(las partes resaltadas en negrita se deben a mi intervención).

Saludos
________________________
PD: no sé por qué no funciona el enlace a "qué", en el artículo original sobre "cuál" no da problema alguno.


----------



## aleCcowaN

*Cuál* implica que las opciones son limitadas o están circunscriptas a un número muy reducido. *Qué* deja abierto a muchas opciones o a todas las de su género. El límite entre uno y otro cambia con el país y el registro, pero casi siempre *cuál* se asocia a un número acotado de opciones que se tienen presente:

¿Qué árbol te gusta más? (entre todos los posibles o entre todos los que están a tu vista -que son varios-)
¿Cuál/qué árbol te gusta más? (tienes delante sólo dos)
¿Qué/cuál árbol te gusta más? (tienes delante veinte de ellos)
¿Cuál árbol te gusta más? (hay solamente dos a la vista y quien hace la pregunta los señala o los mira con atención, y no te mira a ti)
¿Cuál árbol te gusta más? ¿ese alto? ¿ese bajo? ¿el de flores amarillas? ¿ese que parece una escoba dada vuelta?....... (se están dando las opciones, aunque sean decenas)

Qué se asocia más con clases, colecciones y generalidades. Cuál se asocia más con cosas muy específicas y muy determinadas.

¿Qué vino prefieres? ¿tinto o blanco?
¿Cuál es tu nombre? (de entre los miles posibles)

¿Qué materias tienes en cuarto año? (Son 11, pero no sé cuáles puedan ser)
¿Cuál es la tarea para mañana? (Podría ser una entre miles, pero es una muy concreta sobre la que yo no estoy informado).

Al jugar intercambiando "qué" y "cuál" en la misma pregunta se entiende la diferencia.


----------



## zahret el zenbak

Hola amigos:
*¿Cuál o qué coche merece más ser limpiado, el rojo o el verde?*
Yo diría: Cuál, pero he leído en un libro que *qué* se usa preferiblemente ante nombres tanto contables como incontables y ante verbos.
Estos son los ejemplos que se ofrecen:

¿Qué ciudad prefieres?
¿Qué harás hoy?
Mientras que cuál viene ante: preposición+nombre en plural, o una disyuntiva con nombres contables:

¿Cuál de las ciudades te gusta más?
¿Qué ciudad te gusta más?
¿Cuál es mejor, mi coche o el tuyo?
¿Qué es mejor, el sufrimeinto o la alegría?
En el ejemplo sobre el cual pregunto, sí hay disyuntiva, y el nombre es contable, pero cuál no va seguida de ninguna preposición.

Estoy muy confundida y aprecio cualquier ayuda o explicación que sea simple.
Gracias de antemano.
Zahra


----------



## Rayines

zahret el zenbak said:


> Hola amigos:
> *¿Cuál o qué coche merece más ser limpiado, el rojo o el verde?*
> Yo diría: Cuál, pero he leído en un libro que *qué* se usa preferiblemente ante nombres tanto contables como incontables y ante verbos.
> Estos son los ejemplos que se ofrecen:
> 
> ¿Qué ciudad prefieres?
> ¿Qué harás hoy?
> Mientras que cuál viene ante: preposición+nombre en plural, o una disyuntiva con nombres contables:
> 
> ¿Cuál de las ciudades te gusta más?
> ¿Qué ciudad te gusta más?
> ¿Cuál es mejor, mi coche o el tuyo?
> ¿Qué es mejor, el sufrimeinto o la alegría?
> En el ejemplo sobre el cual pregunto, sí hay disyuntiva, y el nombre es contable, pero cuál no va seguida de ninguna preposición.
> 
> Estoy muy confundida y aprecio cualquier ayuda o explicación que sea simple.
> Gracias de antemano.
> Zahra


La tuya es una verdadera lección de gramática. No creo que necesites explicación . Igualmente agrego: en tu ejemplo, iría *cuál *si preguntaras _¿*Cuál *de los coches.......?_
(Si tienes dudas, pregunta).


----------



## zahret el zenbak

Pero, si quiero decir coche en singular no precedido de la preposición de, utilizo qué?
Será: ¿Qué coche....., el rojo o el verde?


----------



## Rayines

zahret el zenbak said:


> Pero, si quiero decir coche en singular no precedido de la preposición de, utilizo qué?
> Será: ¿Qué coche....., el rojo o el verde?


Sí, claro, espera que ahora te sigo explicando.


----------



## MTB

Hola:
Para mi la diferencia entre "cuál" y "qué" mas alla de las reglas gramaticales es la siguiente:
Si hay una elección específica entre varias 'cosas' seleccionadas (en este caso rojo y verde) se usa "cuál", si no la hay, uso "qué".

En tu ejemplo yo diría: 
*Cuál coche? El rojo o el verde? 
Ya que estoy dándote opciones sólo entre el rojo o el verde (y no entre todos los posibles colores del arcoiris, marcas, tamanios* etc. en cuyo caso usaría: "Que coche")

Espero esto te ayude! 

* mi laptop no tiene signo de interrogación inicial ni la letra 'enie'


----------



## Rayines

Nº.1) En general, en castellano, cuando podemos usar indistintamente *cuál *o *qué*, preferimos *qué*. Como bien dice en tu gramática, usas *qué* delante de sustantivos o de acciones. En el caso de los sustantivos:
_¿*Qué* comida te gusta? _(No es incorrecto *cuál*), ¿_Con_ *qué *_amigos saldrás esta noche?, ¿*Qué* libro lees por la noche?_
Acciones: _¿*Qué* harás/piensas/te gusta comer?, ¿*Qué* prefieres, nadar o remar?_
Y usas* cuál* delante del sustantivo con preposición: _¿*Cuál *de las películas fuiste a ver/(*Qué *película fuiste a ver?), ¿*Cuál *prefieres, la pintura blanca o la azul para la pared? _(elección entre objetos contables, pero también admitiría *qué*).
(Juro que lo acabo de aprender con tu gramática , pero sigue preguntando si no te queda claro).
Como bien dijo MTB, cuando hay que distinguir claramente entre dos o más objetos, usamos *cuál*: A-"_Qué rápido va ese coche" B-"*Cuál*?"_


----------



## zahret el zenbak

Gracias Rayines, ya lo he entendido, pero lo juro también que en dos días, volverá a preguntar sobre ¿qué y cuál? Es mi destino, siempre me confundo entre ambos


----------



## Aserolf

De acuerdo a esta buena explicación de ORDEQUIN, ustedes que opinan cuando se habla de un idioma:
Por ejemplo:
What language do you speak?
¿Qué idioma hablas?
¿Cuál idioma hablas?
!La verdad todavía estoy confundida!


----------



## Cuerdo

Me parece que para utilizar “cuál” en tu ejemplo, tendría que ser en plural, o sea “cual_es_ idiomas hablas?” porque, como dijo ordequin, “cuál” se pregunta cuando hay varias opciones. 
Sin embargo, “qué idioma hablas?” me suena bien si, por ejemplo, no creyeras que un amigo hablara otro idioma aparte del materno y ahí le podrías decir “qué idioma hablas tú?”
Pero, si tú eres de Mexico….que opinas tú Aserolf?


----------



## Aserolf

Yo también usaría *¿Qué idioma hablas?*; lo que pasa es que estoy confundida porque estoy traduciendo un formulario y todas las preguntas son relacionadas con el idioma que el estudiante utiliza mas en el hogar. Es una lista de 9 preguntas y algunas de ellas ya estan traducidas usando CUAL; cuando leí las preguntas en inglés en todas utilizan WHAT y de ahi mi confusión, ya que algunas de ellas se escuchan mejor, en mi opinión, utilizando QUE en lugar de CUAL. 
Mi duda es si existe una regla gramatical para este caso en particular.
¡¡SALUDOS!!


----------



## zahret el zenbak

Hola amigos:
Sé que ya están aburridos de este tema, pero siempre me confundo en ello.  

¿Qué o Cuál es la opinión de tu profesor acerca de tu propuesta?
¿Qué o Cuál era el juicio del magistrado sobre tu caso?
¿Qué es el grado de autenticidad de estos dichos?
En todos los ejemplos veo utilizar: QUÉ. 
¿Qué dicen?
Muchas gracias de antemano.
Zahra


----------



## crazy da

sabes
en todos se utiliza
*cual.*
no se puede utilizar que. pues no va.


----------



## lamartus

zahret el zenbak said:


> Hola amigos:
> Sé que ya están aburridos de este tema, pero siempre me confundo en ello.
> ¿Qué o Cuál es la opinión de tu profesor acerca de tu propuesta?
> ¿Qué o Cuál era el juicio del magistrado sobre tu caso?
> ¿Qué Cuál es el grado de autenticidad de estos dichos?
> En todos los ejemplos veo utilizar: QUÉ.
> ¿Qué dicen?
> Muchas gracias de antemano.
> Zahra


----------



## zahret el zenbak

Muchas gracias a todos


----------



## zahret el zenbak

¿Amablemente, pueden enseñarme alguna regla o explicarme la razón de usar cuál en las previas preguntas?
Gracias


----------



## Christian

Leí este:

Gringo: qué es tu nombre, niño? 
Nino: Mi nombre es la palabra que usa mi madre cuándo me llama para la cena. 
Gringo: Hmmm. Entonces, cuál es tu nombre? 
Nino: José.


----------



## zahret el zenbak

¡¡Muchas gracias!!
Es un ejemplo gracioso y me ayudó a comprender 
Entonces, que se usa para preguntas generales y cual para preguntas mas especificas.
Muchas gracias a todos otra vez.
Zahra


----------



## ieracub

Hola, zahret:

Con 'qué es' pides una *definición*; con 'cuál es', una *especificación*.

- ¿Qué es una hormiga? 
- Una hormiga es un insecto de seis patas (La definición de 'hormiga').

¿Cuál es tu opinión? = De todas las opiniones posibles que puede haber en el mundo, especifícame la tuya. Dime la tuya.

¿Cuál es el grado de autenticidad de estos dichos? = De todos los grados de autenticidad posibles que pueden tener estos dichos, dime, en concreto, el que efectivamente tiene.

- ¿Qué es el grado de autenticidad? 
- Es el mayor o menor nivel de veracidad. (Definición de 'grado de autenticidad').

Saludos.


----------



## ARrocket8

Christian said:


> Leí este:
> 
> Gringo: qué es tu nombre, niño?
> Nino: Mi nombre es la palabra que usa mi madre cuándo me llama para la cena.
> Gringo: Hmmm. Entonces, cuál es tu nombre?
> Nino: José.




Muy bien hecho......


----------



## josé león

Diferencia o uso de "qué" y "cuál"

Una amiga anglosajona me preguntó la diferencia señalada. 
Y yo, "en Babia"! ... o mejor dicho "perplejo". 

De paso me di cuenta que utilizo mal la expresión "en babia". Consulté luego de ponerla y vea usted!... es en "Babia", una región de León.. 


Bueno, ¿me pueden ayudar? ... (No ellos. Ustedes! Ya sé que por este lado del charco se atormenta a don Miguel, con continuas violaciones a "la lengua de Cervantes", como se suele decir por AL.).

Saludos. Gracias

jl


----------



## bruno321

La manera más fácil de explicárselo sería traduciéndoselo, creo yo:


¿Cuál es tu perro? 
¿Qué parte no entiendes? 

"Cuál" es como en "cuál, de todas esas opciones posibles,", hay que elegir una opción de entre varias presentadas. "Qué" es más general.


----------



## mandarinita

Cuál es para cuando tenés opciones En cambio qué es para algo más amplio, en general.  Es como los ejemplos que dieron acá arriba con el inglés.  No es lo mismo *¿Qué querés comer?* que *¿Cuál querés comer?* por ejemplo...  si no entendés, chiflá! ;-)  Saludos =)


----------



## gramatica

Tambien si alguien le dice al mesero en un restauran de comida chatarra/rapida "me das un burrito, por favor?" el mesero le preguntaria *"De que?"* Y el cliente podria decir algo como "De pollo, por favor."

Sin embargo, si hay tres clases de salsas de que se puede escoger, el empleado le preguntaria al cliente *"De cual?"/De que?* Y el cliente podria decirle La mas picante/de picante/la de picante

O me equivoco?

Gracias


----------



## mandarinita

Mismo con el burrito podría preguntar cuál, ya que debe haber una cantidad limitada de burritos supongo. Aunque no soy de México y quizás me equivoco.. si es limitada la cantidad de burritos estaría preguntar ¿de cuál? =)


----------



## dubek

-De las chicas de aquella mesa ¿Cuál te gusta más?
-La del sueter rojo
-¿Qué te gusta de ella?


----------



## gramatica

Muchas gracias


----------



## josé león

Muchas gracias. No sé a cuál agradecer más!...


----------



## uguban

Hola:

¿Hablando de una caricatura, puedo preguntar?: "¿Qué es la intención del caricaturista?" ¿O de todas formas debe ser?: "¿Cuál es su intención?"

gracias


----------



## Bayfon

hola uguban,

debes preguntar *cual* es su intención.

si preguntases *qué* es la intención del caticaturista preguntarias que significa "intención del caricaturista".

saludos!


----------



## uguban

Muchas gracias.


----------



## aallaa123

hola,
?cual de estas dos formas es correcta?


¿Que gato/cual gato es el tuyo: el negro o el bizco?

Me parece que "que gato", pero como viene la alternativa ( el negro o el bizco ) a lo mejor me equivoco...

gracias


----------



## Arkana84

Puedes decir:

¿Que gato es el tuyo, el negro o el bizco?  //Esta forma es más coloquial

o bien:

¿Cual de los dosgatos es el tuyo, el negro o el bizco?
¿Cual es tu gato, el negro o el bizco? //Estas formas son más correctas

Espero que te ayude


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá se usan las dos formas.

**** Abre otro hilo. Martine (Mod...)


----------



## seasonses

Hola a todos. 

¿*Qué*/*Cuál *quieres comer, carne o pescado?

Me parece que aquí se debe usar *cuál*, pero he visto una frase que usa *qué*. ¿Cuál es correcto, o ambos son admisibles?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## GalizaMeiga

Para mí, lo correcto sería "¿Qué quieres comer, carne o pescado?"
o bien "¿Cual quieres comer, esta carne o este pescado?"

Saludos


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Entiendo que es una pregunta abierta, en la cual recién después de la coma se le comunica al comensal cada una de las cosas a las que puede optar.

¿*Qué *prefiere comer, carne o pescado?
¿*Cuál de *estos platos prefiere comer, carne o pescado?

Saludos


----------



## joene92

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Entiendo que es una pregunta abierta, en la cual recién después de la coma se le comunica al comensal cada una de las cosas a las que puede optar.
> 
> ¿*Qué *prefiere comer, carne o pescado?
> ¿*Cuál de *estos platos prefiere comer, carne o pescado?
> 
> Saludos


La regla con estos dos interrogativos es:
Indefinido: qué
definido: cuál. 
Ejemplos:
?Qué vamos a discutir hoy?
?Cuál es el tema que vamos a discutir hoy?


----------



## Rayines

Yo lo veo así, más o menos como los otros foreros, te doy un pequeño ejemplo más:
Estás en el restaurante, el camarero te pregunta:
"¿*Qué* quiere comer, carne o pescado?, son nuestras especialidades".
Tú: "Pescado".
El camarero: "¿*Cuál* quiere comer?, ¿salmón, trucha, merluza?"


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Yo lo diría igual que Inés.


----------



## masami

hOLA!!SERIA CORRECTO DECIR (CUÁL INFORMACION NECESITA DE ESTA CASA O QUÉ INFORMACIÓN NECESITA DE ESTA CASA? POR  QUÉ?


----------



## desert_fox

Por qué se dicen....por ejemplo...en qué mes????.  Hay 12 meses...  Por qué no es "cuál mes??


----------



## Rayines

masami said:


> hOLA!!SERIA CORRECTO DECIR (CUÁL INFORMACION NECESITA DE ESTA CASA O QUÉ INFORMACIÓN NECESITA DE ESTA CASA? POR  QUÉ?


Lo correcto es "¿Qué información......?". 



desert_fox said:


> Por qué se dicen....por ejemplo...en qué mes????.  Hay 12 meses...  Por qué no es "cuál mes??


Si leen detenidamente los mensajes anteriores, especialmente en el 1º, creo que están las respuestas, no las voy a repetir acá. En principio, cuando es factible usar cualquiera de los 2, preferimos "que", como en los casos que ustedes plantean.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Según el DPD:

*4.* Antepuesto a un sustantivo, funciona como adjetivo interrogativo. En ese caso equivale a _qué_ (qué), y su uso es mucho más frecuente en América que en España: _«_—_Queremos ver a la muchacha. _—_¿Cuál muchacha?»_ (Fuentes _Cristóbal_ [Méx. 1987]); _«Oyó hablar a las primas con naturalidad de cuáles parejas de la familia seguían haciendo el amor»_ (GaMárquez _Amor_ [Col. 1985]); _«Sabía de cuál imbécil me estaba hablando»_ (Grandes _Edades_ [Esp. 1989]).


----------



## Rayines

ToñoTorreón said:


> Según el DPD:
> 
> *................................*su uso es mucho más frecuente en América que en España..............................


¡Hola Toño! : Curiosamente, por acá usamos más el "que" (siempre que podemos), ¿será porque es más cortito y fácil de pronunciar?


----------



## masami

Gracias!!!! Me sacaron las dudas ?(^0^)


----------



## hanus

*Nueva pregunta*
*Unión de hilos*​ 
Hola:

Ya he leído mucho sobre la diferencia entre 'qué' y 'cuál' pero todavía no lo tengo muy claro. 
Siempre me han enseñado que 'cuál' puede sustituír al sustantivo pero no acompañarlo (ya que es un pronombre). Pero las explicaciones de mis profesores ya no me convencen. 

¿Qué vas a ponerte: el vestido azul o el negro?
¿Cuál vas a ponerte: el vestido azul o el negro?
¿Cuál vestido vas a ponerte: el vestido azul o el negro?
¿Qué vestido vas a ponerte: el vestido azul o el negro?

¿Qué frases son correctas? (¿Cuáles de estas frases son correctas?)

Por favor, ¿alguien podría aclararmelo de una vez por todas?


----------



## Lekurkizu

Correctas: 1ª, 2ª y 4ª

Y la pregunta que haces al final no es correcta.
Tendría que ser: "¿qué frases son las correctas?


----------



## ManPaisa

¿Qué vas a ponerte: el vestido azul o el negro? 
¿Cuál vas a ponerte: el vestido azul o el negro? 
¿Cuál vestido vas a ponerte: el vestido azul o el negro? 
¿Qué vestido vas a ponerte: el vestido azul o el negro? 

¿Qué  Cuáles frases son correctas?  (¿Cuáles de estas frases son correctas? )

Esto, en Colombia.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

ManPaisa said:


> ¿Qué vas a ponerte: el vestido azul o el negro?
> ¿Cuál vas a ponerte: el vestido azul o el negro?
> ¿Cuál vestido vas a ponerte: el vestido azul o el negro?
> ¿Qué vestido vas a ponerte: el vestido azul o el negro?
> 
> ¿Qué  Cuáles frases son correctas?  (¿Cuáles de estas frases son correctas? )
> 
> Esto, en Colombia.


 
Y en México.


----------



## ManPaisa

ToñoTorreón said:


> Y en México.


Estamos coincidiendo demasiado, estimado Toño...


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Nomás lo que es, ManPaisa.


----------



## XiaoRoel

¿Qué/cuál vas a ponerte: el (vestido) azul o el negro? 
¿Cuál/qué vestido vas a ponerte: el vestido azul o el negro? 
¿Cuáles/qué frases son correctas?  (¿Cuáles de estas frases son correctas? )
Pues _todo esto es correcto en español_.
Sólo hay un caso en todas estas oraciones en el que no es posible el intercambio de interrogativos: el plural *cuáles + CN*. Cuando hay un _complemento de nombre en la interrogativa_ dependiendo del relativo sólo es posible *cual*.


----------



## epistolario

En mi clase, el profe leyó una frase ante un estudiante sin hacerle preguntas sobre ella. Lo que pasa es que el profe esperaba que el estudiante le diera comentarios sobre la frase. Y el estudiante le dijo (con cortesía): 

*¿qué?* 

Pero lo que quiso expresar el estudiante fue* ¿cuál es la pregunta?*. Lo que quería saber es si está bien el uso de *¿qué?* en este caso.


----------



## chamyto

Sí, está bien dicho .

"¿qué?" podría significar ahí que el chico no entendió la pregunta y quería que se la reformulara de otra forma . ( ¿ qué dices, qué preguntas  ? ) .


----------



## Lord Delfos

Está bien dicho. No sé si es una buena idea decírselo a un profesor , pero es perfectamente válido. Es decir, suena (al menos por estos lados) un poco descortés. Sería mucho mejor decir "no le entiendo" o "no comprendo la pregunta".


----------



## epistolario

En las Matemáticas, hay un tema sobre las probabilidades. No estoy seguro si las siguientes preguntas sean correctas: 

1. ¿Qué/Cuál es la probabilidad que todos los estudiantes de la UAM son/sean inteligentes? Muy alta. 
2. ¿Qué/Cuál es la probabilidad que uno de las 100 monedas en el cajón es/sea roja? Muy baja.


----------



## Zio Gilito

> 1. ¿*Cuál* es la probabilidad que todos los estudiantes de la UAM *sean* inteligentes? Muy alta.
> 2. ¿*Cuál* es la probabilidad que uno de las 100 monedas en el cajón *sea* roja? Muy baja.


Sin embargo, lo más común es decir: "¿Qué probabilidades hay de que...?"


----------



## 0scar

ffrancis said:


> No estoy seguro si las siguientes preguntas son correctas:
> 
> 1. ¿Cuál es la probabilidad de que todos los estudiantes de la UAM sean inteligentes?
> 2. ¿Cuál es la probabilidad de que una de las 100 monedas en el cajón sea roja?


----------



## utrerana

En matemáticas se emplean indistintamente las dos formas al preguntar:
¿ Cuál es la probabilidad de / que....?
¿ Qué probabilidad hay/ existe...?

Atención ffrancis: " No estoy seguro si las siguientes formas de preguntar SON correctas"


----------



## crivote

Utrerana tiene razón, esas son las dos construcciones correctas, pero las dos se construyen con 'de que'. Voy a reformular una de tus preguntas de las dos formas para que las veas completas:

1. ¿Cuál es la probabilidad de que todos los estudiantes de la UAM sean inteligentes? 

1. ¿Qué probabilidad hay de que todos los estudiantes de la UAM sean inteligentes?

Por cierto, que en matemáticas, y en las ciencias en general, se trabaja con conceptos determinados y cuantitativos, lo que no casa muy bien con 'inteligentes' que es algo bastante indeterminado. Deberías reformularla con algo como:

1. ¿Cuál es la probabilidad de que todos los estudiantes de la UAM tengan un C.I. superior a 120? 

La segunda pregunta es mucho mejor en ese sentido.


----------



## las cosas facilitas

ffrancis said:


> En las Matemáticas, hay un tema sobre las probabilidades. No estoy seguro si las siguientes preguntas sean correctas:
> 
> 1. ¿Cuál es la probabilidad *de* que todos los estudiantes de la UAM sean inteligentes?
> 2. ¿Cuál es la probabilidad *de* que una de las 100 monedas *del* cajón sea roja?


----------



## utrerana

Crivote llevas toda la razón, formular preguntas sin conceptos determinados y cuantitativos en matemáticas , sólo conduce a errores, , ya se sabe  que a la hora de formular hay que ser cuidadoso.Yo hubiera planteado la pregunta tal y cómo tú lo has hecho .


----------



## Zio Gilito

> Atención ffrancis: " No estoy seguro *de *si las siguientes formas de  preguntar SON correctas"


Recordad que es "estar seguro de algo"
Esta oración suena un poquillo rara. Mejor, tal vez, sería: "No estoy seguro de que las siguientes preguntas sean correctas"


----------



## epistolario

Que yo sepa, cuando hay opciones, se utiliza *¿cuál?* Pero ¿por qué se utiliza *qué* en este contexto? 

Juan: Tengo tres libros. *¿Qué prefieres? *
Pedro: El segundo.


----------



## EviLito

Hola. En ese ejemplo, lo más correcto sería usar *cuál*.

Juan: Tengo tres libros. *¿Cuál prefieres?*
Pedro: El segundo.

El siguiente es un ejemplo donde se podría usar *qué*:

Juan: Tengo libros y juguetes. *¿Qué prefieres?*
 Pedro: Los juguetes.

Saludos.


----------



## Phosky

Efectivamente EviLito, lo correcto es "¿*Cuál* prefieres?". La forma de expresión de ffrancis (¿Qué...?) en ese contexto está mal dicha.


----------



## orchidrise_75

*Nueva pregunta*
*Hilos unidos*​ 
Hola a todos. A ver si me podéis ayudar. En una película mexicana oí esta pregunta ¿Cuál chico te gusta más? No soy nativo pero esto me sonó muy mal. He hecho una búsqueda por Google y he encontrado algunas preguntas como "cuál nadadora ganó en ...."etc. ¿Realmente existe? O solamente en México o Latinoamérica. Casi estoy seguro que en España no se usa pero bueno... Ya me lo decís


----------



## Fanaya

En España esa estructura es totalmente incorrecta. Sí que sería adecuado decir *"¿Cuál te gusta más?" *o *"¿Cuál de los chicos te gusta más?"*, pero en ningún caso es posible 'cual + sustantivo'. Por tanto, en este caso lo apropiado sería decir *"¿Qué chico te gusta más?"*

Desconozco si esto es usual en Sudamérica, habría que preguntar a un nativo, pero es bastante posible teniendo en cuenta las divergencias en el idioma.


----------



## Peterdg

Del DPD.


> *Cuál*
> *...*
> *4.* Antepuesto a un sustantivo, funciona como adjetivo interrogativo. En ese caso equivale a _qué_ (→ qué), y su uso es mucho más frecuente en América que en España: _«_—_Queremos ver a la muchacha. _—_¿Cuál muchacha?»_ (Fuentes _Cristóbal_ [Méx. 1987]); _«Oyó hablar a las primas con naturalidad de cuáles parejas de la familia seguían haciendo el amor»_ (GaMárquez _Amor_ [Col. 1985]); _«Sabía de cuál imbécil me estaba hablando»_ (Grandes _Edades_ [Esp. 1989]).


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Peterdg said:


> Del DPD.


 
Ándale.
Perfectamente normal en México. (América del Norte)


----------



## Peterdg

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Ándale.
> Perfectamente normal en México. (América del Norte)


La verdad, a mí tampoco me parece raro.


----------



## Realice

orchidrise_75 said:


> No soy nativo pero esto me sonó muy mal





Fanaya said:


> En España esa estructura es totalmente incorrecta


Por 'explicar' el oído de orchidrise y de Fanaya... en España, efectivamente, esta construcción suena muy mal. Hay otras construcciones que nos suenan extrañas y 'allende los mares', que nosotros no usaríamos nunca pero esencialmente lo que suenan es infrecuentes... pero ésta en particular nos suena incorrecta, propia de español inculto, como el _'*me se* ha caído el libro'_. De hecho, las dos formas más comunes de remedar a un 'paleto' en España son esa trastocación del orden de los pronombres y el uso de _'cuál'_ donde nosotros usaríamos _'qué'_ (_'¿Lo cualo?'_ en lugar de _'¿Qué?'_ ya es el summun ).



Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Ándale.
> Perfectamente normal en México. (América del Norte)


Evidentemente, no digo que _sea_ incorrecta. Sólo trato de explicar cómo suena esta construcción en concreto a oídos peninsulares .


----------



## 0scar

Esto ya está más arriba, pero por si no quedo claro lo pongo de nuevo:

*Cuál*
*4.* Antepuesto a un sustantivo, funciona como adjetivo interrogativo. En ese caso equivale a _qué._ 
_Real Academia Española_


----------

